# Old QDI motherboard BIOS update. HELP NEEDED!!!



## simon.skafar1234

So i have some old hardware that needs to be used in a week. I have an old motherboard that supports everything i need but it has no CPU. The motherboard is QDI (BrillianX 1) P6I440BX/B1S/Z1S. I went trough old computer stuff that we have in the office and found a Coppermine Pentium 3 650 CPU. Now i shearced trough the internet and it says that Coppermine Pentium 3 650 will work but it needs to have a BIOS 2.1c. Now i only found a 2.1SLR version and it doesn't say anything about a Coppermine support added. I also read that you can't jump from 1.2 to 2.1, that you have to go as they were made(1.2,1.3,1.4, etc.) Can anyone help me? It's crucial that i get it working to the next week.


----------



## OvenMaster

Simon, I can't even find a website for QDI motherboard info or downloads except malware sites. Anyone else's net postings with similar questions are from ±2003. I think personally that you're out of luck.


----------



## A Cheese Danish

Try this: http://www.qdigrp.com/qdisite/eng/support/d_bx1.htm
or this: http://www.qdigrp.com/qdisite/eng/support/d_bx1s.htm


----------



## simon.skafar1234

*New motherboards with ISA*

Thanks for your replyes. But i looked more around the office and i found a P3 550 that was compatibile with  the motherboard. We still need some piece of hardware that was costum made for us years ago. Altough this computer work perfectly is quite slow and is often left running over night caculating. And this brings me to another question. I heard that it's possible to get Quad/Phenom II motherboards. Anyone knows about this? Can anyone give me a link?


----------



## A Cheese Danish

You mean quad socket motherboards?


----------



## OvenMaster

A Cheese Danish said:


> Try this: http://www.qdigrp.com/qdisite/eng/support/d_bx1.htm
> or this: http://www.qdigrp.com/qdisite/eng/support/d_bx1s.htm


I get Firefox throwing up this at me with those URLs:

_Reported Attack Site!

This web site at www.qdigrp.com has been reported as an attack site and has been blocked based on your security preferences.

Attack sites try to install programs that steal private information, use your computer to attack others, or damage your system.

Some attack sites intentionally distribute harmful software, but many are compromised without the knowledge or permission of their owners.
_


----------

